# North Jersey/NY state border riding



## trihiker (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi. I'm considering taking a summer internship in Franklin Lakes, NJ, for which I'd be given housing in Mahwah NJ. This is I think a couple of miles from the NY state border, and looking at Google Maps, it's close to Harriman and Bear Mt state parks. Was wondering what the riding is like in this area? Are there scenic routes and good, long climbs here? Wide shoulders, quiet roads? I uesd to live in Seattle so I like the climbs and bike-friendly traffic. I actually also lived in NYC for a year, so did the 9W to Bear Mt route multiple times but never had a chance to explore anything else. Please let me know if there are good routes in this area I'm considering. My other summer option is Santa Clara, CA where I know there's great riding, and possible another internship near LA international airport.

Also, are there any bike clubs in north Jersey outside NYC? 

Thanks!


----------



## t1m4d (Dec 31, 2005)

*NJ/NY scene*

There is some good riding in NY/NJ. Though cars are a constant presense. Having lived in NYC, you know what I am talking about. There are also good hills, but many times you have to go out of your way to get to them. The riding in Harriman is probably the best in the area. We also have a very active club here in North Jersey. It has riders of ALL abilities. www.btcnj.com. Good luck and we'll see you on 9W.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

trihiker said:


> Hi. I'm considering taking a summer internship in Franklin Lakes, NJ, for which I'd be given housing in Mahwah NJ. This is I think a couple of miles from the NY state border, and looking at Google Maps, it's close to Harriman and Bear Mt state parks. Was wondering what the riding is like in this area? Are there scenic routes and good, long climbs here? Wide shoulders, quiet roads? I uesd to live in Seattle so I like the climbs and bike-friendly traffic. I actually also lived in NYC for a year, so did the 9W to Bear Mt route multiple times but never had a chance to explore anything else. Please let me know if there are good routes in this area I'm considering. My other summer option is Santa Clara, CA where I know there's great riding, and possible another internship near LA international airport.
> 
> Also, are there any bike clubs in north Jersey outside NYC?
> 
> Thanks!


Lots of good riding in nothern Bergen County, with many low traffic roads. A good place to look for route sheets is Bikehighway.com. The terrain is mostly all rolling hills, with some longer climbs as you get up to Bear Mt. as you mention. 

Contact Westwood Velo, a racing club operating out of Westwood Cycles, they should be able to offer some guidance as well. Westwood is a northern Bergen County town near Franklin Lakes.

I'll try and think of some more resources that could help you, but in general nothern Bergen County is a really nice area to ride, with many active riders. If you race, there are many races within close proximity and a week night training series in Cresskill.

Send me a PM if you end up in Jersey, we can set up a ride.

Steve


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

I've lived in that area and the riding was excellent. Plenty of climbs but nothing of the West Coast scale. Specifically, there's great loops through Harriman (you may need to ride back on 17 - a major highway - for a mile or so to get from Sloatsburg to Suffern but it's no big deal as the shoulder is wide. There are other ways that are longer). For a longer ride (3+ hrs, don't remember), you can take 202N into NY to 9W and climb Perkins/Bear Mountain from the Hudson for a ~1000ft climb which is the longest you'll find in the area and loop back through Harriman. Those instructions are vague so look at a map. Also be sure to checkout Skyline Drive in the Oakland/Ringwood area.

As for going East, West & South, Northern Bergen County has some excellent road riding. The roads have some traffic but are generally fairly wide and in good condition. You'll get stuck at some lights occasionally but it's really not that bad once you get the area down. Anything from flat riding to short, steep hills. Suburban population density plus a lot of money = high road density = you won't get bored taking the same route all the time.


----------



## rryyddeerr (Mar 14, 2006)

*a good map*

take a look at www.njbikemap.com if you havent already. have a nice summer.


----------



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

id rather be in california due to weather, but franklin lakes is a pretty good alternative from a cycling perspective. theres tons of rides, races and events in the NYC area and I second the btcnj.com recommendation.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

harriman state park is great.


----------

